# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Amandelen knippen en zetten van buisjes in oor

## mieke1

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.
Binnekort gaan ze bij mij dochtertje haar amandeln knippen en ook buisjes in het oor zetten.
Ze topt een beetje met haar gezondheid oorpijn en ontstoken amandelen.
Vandaar.
Weet iemend hoe zoiets in zijn werk gaat en hoe de narcose gaat met zo kapje.(gebruiken ze bij kinderen).
Wat krijg je als ouder mee van het in slaap vallen en duurt het lang.
Ze schijnen dan een ballonnetje te moeten blazen mischien heb jij dit wel eens meegemaakt of zelf ervaren en wil je er iets over kwijt.

groetjes

----------


## Pauline_K

Beste Mieke,

ik begrijp heel goed dat je je zorgen maakt, vooral als het om je kind gaat. Buisjes zetten in je oren is een relatief kleine operatie, en de narcose is heel snel gedaan. ze krijgt waarschijnlijk inderdaad zo&#39;n kapje voor dr mond, waar zuurstof vermengd met een slaapmiddel inzit. hiervan valt ze binnen 5 min. in slaap.

Ik heb hier nog wat info voor je opgezocht:


Veel kinderen krijgen wel eens een oorontsteking. Een derde heeft zelfs regelmatig oorontsteking. Dat kinderen hier vaker last van hebben dan volwassenen, komt doordat ze kortere buizen van Eustachius tussen de keelholte en het middenoor hebben, vaker verkouden zijn en (bij baby´s) meer op hun rug liggen. De buizen van Eustachius voeren vocht en slijm uit de oren naar de achterkant van de neus en keel. Bij een verkoudheid raken deze buizen verstopt, waardoor slijm en vocht in het middenoor zich ophopen en druk op het trommelvlies geven. Daardoor ontstaat de pijn. 

Door luchtdrukveranderingen kunnen de buizen van Eustachius dichtklappen. Daardoor kan het vocht niet meer afgevoerd worden en krijgt je kind last van oorpijn. 

Om vocht en slijm makkelijker te laten afvloeien, krijgen kinderen soms buisjes in het trommelvlies van hun oren. Dit gebeurt bijvoorbeeld als je kind niet goed hoort door een telkens terugkerende verkoudheid. Een andere reden kan zijn dat de antibiotica niet aanslaat bij een chronische oorontsteking. De buisjes zijn van plastic. Ze worden onder narcose ingebracht in het ziekenhuis en groeien er meestal vanzelf uit, soms al na 2 weken, soms na 2 jaar. Sommige buisjes moet er operatief uitgehaald worden want die vallen er niet vanzelf uit. Soms is de neusamandel te groot waardoor hij de buis van Eustachius afsluit. In dat geval moet de neusamandel verwijderd worden door de KNO-arts.

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan heb,  :Big Grin:  

groetjes,
Pauline

----------


## anky1974

Mijn zoontje van 8 moet neus en keelamandelen laten knippen.
Nu heb ik me laten vertellen dat vanaf 8 jaar kinderen in zo,n geval een nachtje moeten overblijven in het ziekenhuis.
Wie kan vertellen of dat zo is ?

Groetjes Anneke

----------


## Ilona

Hallo,

Mijn keelamandelen zijn 30 januari geknipt, ik ben 19. Ik moest inderdaad een nachtje slapen maar volgens mij hoeven kinderen dat pas vanaf hun tiende levensjaar. 
Je kan deze ingreep wel het beste doen als je klein bent. hoe ouder je bent hoe meer pijn je hebt.
Het is bij mij nu een week geleden bijna en kan nog geen nacht doorslapen, wordt nog altijd wakker van de pijn en kan overdag nog niet buiten de asprines

groetjes

----------


## Pientje

Ik zou nog even goed kijken naar het zetten van buisjes.
Daar zitten ook nadelen aan. Ik moest het ook, maar mijn ouders hebben er op het laatste moment vanaf gezien, aangezien de voordelen niet opwogen tegen de nadelen.
Doe even goed research.

Amandelen knippen is wel okee.

----------


## damistar

Hai,

Mijn zoon is vorige week donderdag geholpen aan zijn amandelen.
Keel en neus.

De operatie steld niks voor is binnen 10-15 minuutjes gedaan.
Maar bereid je wel voor op de na pijn van je kindje.
Het is mij vies tegen gevallen.
Hij wilde niet drinken wij moesten daarom 1 nachtje blijven slapen. het gaat langzaam aan beter, maar het is echt niet zomaar iets.

Ik wil je niet bang maken maar tegen mij zei ierdereen het valt reuze mee maar dit is echt niet waar.

Succes! heb je al een datum?

Groetjes van Mirjam

----------


## muisje_23

hallo, kan iemand mij misschien vertellen hoe de operatie precies in zijn werk gaat? Wat ze doen in het oor bij het zetten van buisjes? ik moet namelijk een folder voor kinderen hierover maken voor mijn opleiding!

alvast bedankt

Daisy

----------


## wenwen

Hallo allemaal,,

Ik ben 19 jaar en loop men hele leven al bij de kno arts! ben 20 x geopereerd LETTERLIJK aan mijn buisjes en over een paar weekjes moet ik weer..

Wat er gebeurt is het volgende:

Je komt 's ochtends nuchter naar het ziekenhuis en krijgt verdoving, daarna krijg je een kapje op en blaas je in een ballon en daarna als je slaapt gaan ze een klein sneetje maken in je trommelvlies en eventueel vocht weg zuigen en plaatsen ze de buisjes in je oor, 10 minuten later ben je alweer klaar en wordt je naar de uitslaapkamer gebracht! zo gebeurt dus!
daarna wat ik meestal heb is dat alles 10x zo hard hoort bewijze van en heb ik ook wel een beetje pijn aan de oren en na een paar uur observatie mag je alweer naar huis!

En dat was het dan,, nog meer vragen altijd welkom want weet er genoeg over  :Smile: 

Groetjes wendy

----------

